# Not the white whale...



## DCBluesman (Jun 26, 2006)

but a darned fine group of products nonetheless.

I got a call about a month ago from my favorite South Carolina bird telling me about a product he'd found on one of the woodworkers' sites.  I gave them a call and explained that I was a pen maker and was interested in trying their product.  One thing led to another and they shipped me some samples to experiment.

The product line is called Unaxol and the company is Moby Dick Supplies LLC .  Other than my usual obsession with finishes, I was particularly interested in their products because of their claim.  





> UNAXOL finishes are a revolutionary new, low VOC, low-odor coating system designed to provide ease of use, exceptional flexibility and durability, and unparalleled performance. Unlike other waterborne finishes that have a 'plastic' look and feel, UNAXOL exhibits an unparalleled luster that enhances the natural beauty of wood.


They sent samples of their "High-Performance and High Build (not yet released) products along with the proper sanding sealer for each.  They also supplied me with their reduced, but I have not yet used it.

While the recommended methods of application are spray or brush, I wiped it on, being careful not to "work" the product.  The sanding sealer was truly dry in thirty minutes and sanding produced only a talc-fine powder which was easily blown off of the barrels.  The regular formulas were again hand applied immediately after finishing the seal coat.  The literature indicated that additional build coats could be applied after 60 minutes of drying.  Of course, I tested that and, sure enough, it worked!  Not only that but this stuff is truly self leveling, even on a round blank.  How do they do that?

I pushed the envelope a bit by micro-meshing and buffing out the barrels after only a 24 hour wait.  The results are at least as good as my other water-based lacquers and probably better (but that's a subjective measure).  Being able to produce an excellent finish from a water-borne lacquer in two days is enough for me to try again...so I did...with the high build product.  Amazingly, following the same routine, the same excellent results were obtained.  I think I;ve found a new friend for life and it's name is UNAXOL!  Give it a try!
(I have no affiliation with the company and am not compensated beyond the fact that I got a couple of 8 ounce samples.  I just really like how this stuff works!)

Results:
High-Performance:












High Build (not yet available):


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 26, 2006)

Change the name on the can and you have given a description for  Enduro.[}][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 26, 2006)

Lou,

Is this a satin finish? Doesn't look plasticky from your pics.

(BTW, that's a GOOD thing, in my opinion)


----------



## Dario (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Lou, I will contact them too []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 27, 2006)

It sure shares some of the properties, Russ!  Ed - there are two formularies.  The High Performance which is a satin finish and the High Build which ends up with a higher gloss.  Neither of them look as much like plastic as many of the finishes I've tried.  These make the wood end up looking more like high end furniture.


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2006)

I communicated with them and will probably order M023-D-Q which is their exterior grade lacquer.  According to them it should provide the maximum wear resistance.  It is a bit more expensive though and requires their part "B" which sells for $107.25 per quart!!! [:0]

Good thing that they sell part "B" in 2 oz containers for $6.50 and you only need a little.

I'll be giving this a try later [^]


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 27, 2006)

$107, oh no, that puts me out of that market!


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> <br />$107, oh no, that puts me out of that market!



Read on!  The $107.25 is for a quart of part "B" but you don't need that much.  You can buy the 2 oz for $6.50.  That and the sanding sealer and the finish itself. You need no more than 3% of Part "B" according to them so 2 oz part "B" is more than enough for 1 quart finish.

So...

$14.50 M038-D-Q 1 Qt Clear Sanding Sealer 
$16.00 M114-D-Q 1 Qt Exterior Clear Gloss Laquer
$6.50  M018-I-? 2 oz Part "B"
======================================
$37.00 
$5.00  Shipping
======================================
$42.00

I may try this when I get some money....have to try saving the last few brain cells I still have []


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Dario,

yeah, my brain just clicked to another channel when I saw the 
$107[]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Lou. The finishes look good, but we are looking at a photo.
A couple of questions. Do you think the finish represents their cliam as to letting the natural beauty  of the wood shine threw without the "plastic" feel/look ?
Dario mention the exterior grade for maximum wear, is this what you used ?
Always fun to try new finishes even if you have a couple in the bag that are tried and true. []


----------



## Nolan (Jun 27, 2006)

Heh if anyone is interested in this product I just got email stating they are gonna offer it in "trial size" containers. I can forward the email if your interested. Basically it says use the exterior grade with part "b". The price for it will be 26.00 and some change.
Nolan


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2006)

Nolan,

I am interested...please send me a copy.

Thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 27, 2006)

Anthony--the finish is clear and clean much like pure tung oil finish, only you can build with it.  The shine, in person, is quite impressive, but you really don't see the shine as being "plasticky".  And yes, I love trying new finishes.  If someone didn't try these things we wouldn't have CA or Enduro finishes.  BTW, a slight advantage to this stuff is that a finish can be completed in 24 hours or less.  As for the exterior grade, that's a slightly different formula that is supposed to have better wear characteristics.  I haven't tried that one...yet!


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is the email...which I also got from them just now.

Sample and Product Information: 

Due to a large recent volume of inquiries from people wanting to sample and order smaller quantities of UNAXOL for finer craft work, we have come up with both a Sample Package and a smaller volume standard size container in the hopes that all finishing needs can be served. Previously, our smallest retail volume was a 1 quart can. UNAXOL will now be offered in 16 ounce bottles. Our Sample Packages consist of 2, 8-ounce bottles (one each of Sanding Sealer and Topcoat), and a 4 ounce bottle of Reducer; shipping is included in all Sample Packages. 



Our current product lines are: Industrial High-Performance, Exterior, and White Pigmented finishes. All products come in either a Brush or a Spray formulation. Our High-Build product is being newly introduced and is not yet currently available (if you are interested in the High-Build products, please let us know and we will contact you when they become available). Please read the descriptions below each Sample Package to help you to determine which product will best suit your needs. 







To further inquire or to place an order:

Please call our toll-free number: 866-408-1411, extension #1 with the product Sample # you would like to order. Please let us know if you prefer the Brush or Spray formulation. We accept Visa and MasterCard.



We ship directly from our warehouse in Tucson, Arizona and work to get your order out as quickly as possible (usually within 2 business days, unless your product is back-ordered). We ship via FedEx, which takes 3-7 business days. 







Sample Package Options â€“ Please select from the following 3 Product Line samples (*Exterior finishes will be available July 1, 2006) according to your specific needs. All prices include shipping and handling and are shipped via FedEx. Extra shipping charges will be added for residents in Canada and Mexico.



Each Sample Package contains the following:

1)      8 ounces bottle Sanding Sealer (Formulated to minimize grain-raising and to assure a tenacious bond with any substrate. Recommended for all substrates and applications)

2)      8 ounces bottle Topcoat

3)      4 ounces Reducer (Formulated to lower viscosity and extend cure time, UNAXOL Reducers may be added to all products according to application preference but are not required)

4)      2 ounces Part B (Formulated to provide added hardness and durability to UNAXOL products. Recommended for floors, bars, table and desk tops, exterior doors and/or any surface requiring additional hardness. Part B comes with Exterior Finish Sample Packages only)

5)      Application Instructions

6)      Full Product Price List





Product Line 1: Industrial High-Performance Finishes (please specify Brush or Spray Formulation)



Description: Formulated for most wood surfaces, including cabinets, floors, furniture, doors and trim, molding, and craft-work. 



Sample Name: Industrial High-Performance #1: Satin 

Sample Price: $20.00 



Sample Name: Industrial High-Performance #2: Gloss

Sample Price: $20.00 



Sample Name: Industrial High-Performance #3: Matte

Sample Price: $20.00 





Product Line 2: Exterior Finishes (please specify Brush or Spray Formulation)

 (*products will be available in July 2006)

Description: Formulated to add extra resistance to water, wind and sun for up to 5 years without recoating. Recommended for exterior doors, decks, furniture, and non-immersed interior and exterior marine surfaces, or for surfaces requiring added durability. Exterior samples come with Part â€˜B.â€™



Sample Name: Exterior #4: Satin

Sample Price: $26.50 



Sample Name: Exterior #5: Gloss

Sample Price: $26.50 



Sample Name: Exterior #6: Matte

Sample Price: $26.50 





Product Line 3: White Pigmented High-Performance Finishes (please specify Brush or Spray Formulation)



Description: Formulated for most wood surfaces, including cabinets, floors, furniture, doors and trim, molding, and craft-work.



Sample Name: White Pigmented #7: Satin

Sample Price: $20.00 



Additional Samples



Sample Name: MSDS #8

We will be updating our website with full MSDS of UNAXOL shortly. If you need MSDS now for a project or upcoming project, please let us know and we will include it in your order or send it separately. 



Sample Name: Part B #9

2 ounce Sample Price: $6.50 

Description: though UNAXOL is extremely tough, if you desire additional hardness (up to 50%), we recommend Part â€˜Bâ€™.


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be going for Sample: Exterior #5: Gloss ($26.50) []


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 27, 2006)

Sure.....their line is busy, I wonder who is calling []


----------



## Nolan (Jun 27, 2006)

Dario,
Sorry I was unable to get it to you but dont matter cuz you got the same one as me.
Nolan


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Jun 28, 2006)

It seems to me, that most people would prefer a gloss finish. What materials do you think the satin or matte finishes would be more appropriate?

Brian


----------



## Dario (Jun 28, 2006)

No problem Nolan 

Brian, some people do like/prefer satin look but I personally will only order the gloss []...I think the majority prefer shinny things [].


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 28, 2006)

The satin is not at all a matte finish, it's just a toned down gloss.  On occasion I will do this with high gloss by sanding down a lacquer finish with MM3600.  Actually, I generally go with high gloss for two reasons:  1) gloss has more solids and 2) I can tone it down.  You can't get a semi-gloss or satin up to a high gloss.


----------



## vick (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />The satin is not at all a matte finish, it's just a toned down gloss.  On occasion I will do this with high gloss by sanding down a lacquer finish with MM3600.  Actually, I generally go with high gloss for two reasons:  1) gloss has more solids and 2) I can tone it down.  You can't get a semi-gloss or satin up to a high gloss.


 I agree with Lou 100% on this I always use a high gloss finish.  If I want to tone down the gloss I can always rub in out to semi-gloss or satin with Micro Mesh or synthetic steel wool.  This goes for flat work and other turnings as well.


----------



## KenV (Jun 28, 2006)

This product was announed in one of the e-mail newsletters from a wood magazine (popular woodworking or woodworkers journal I think) about 6 months ago.  Looked promising, but they were not set up to handle the volume of e-mail they got behind the publicity.

Looks like they have a distribution process working now.   Looked promising at the time, and sounds like it is delivering a usable product.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmmmm, looks like something else to try.


----------



## Dario (Jun 28, 2006)

I think I will not get the exterior with part "B" after all.

After further reading, I learned that the product shelf life goes down to 8-24 hours after part "B" is added.  I don't think I want to go through the hassle of mixing part "B" for each time I finish a pen (or each day) [:0][B)][]


----------

